# 89 Max fuel problem?!?!



## 89maxman (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey all,

Im lookin at an 89 maxima that a guy is gonna give me for FREE. However...he says its not runnin. Says that the engine will flood itself out unless he holds the accelerator at like 3000 RPM. Im just wondering how expensive fuel injection related parts are for these cars, and also any ideas or past problems anyone may have had like this one. Any help would be MUCH appretiated. Thanks!


----------



## Longpole938 (Mar 10, 2004)

89maxman said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Im lookin at an 89 maxima that a guy is gonna give me for FREE. However...he says its not runnin. Says that the engine will flood itself out unless he holds the accelerator at like 3000 RPM. Im just wondering how expensive fuel injection related parts are for these cars, and also any ideas or past problems anyone may have had like this one. Any help would be MUCH appretiated. Thanks!




ive heard that injectors go for around $70 a peice. thats just what i heard from a friend of mine who works as a mechanic... he told me that they eat threw injectors too. but hey, for a free car thats not too bad


----------



## 89maxman (Apr 18, 2004)

Longpole938 said:


> ive heard that injectors go for around $70 a peice. thats just what i heard from a friend of mine who works as a mechanic... he told me that they eat threw injectors too. but hey, for a free car thats not too bad




thanks man, 70 isnt too bad, if the injectors are even the problem. It seems like something computer related though if the engine is gettin so much fuel it is flooding out. I will try to check the injectors..Thanks for the input though, much appretiated.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

If you can find a nissan mechanic with a Consult II, they can find out which injector is bad without yanking them all. It will save you a little time and money.


----------



## gschall (Apr 23, 2004)

*most likely is noy injectors just a sensor or failing mass air sensor*



89maxman said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Im lookin at an 89 maxima that a guy is gonna give me for FREE. However...he says its not runnin. Says that the engine will flood itself out unless he holds the accelerator at like 3000 RPM. Im just wondering how expensive fuel injection related parts are for these cars, and also any ideas or past problems anyone may have had like this one. Any help would be MUCH appretiated. Thanks!


there are many sensors that can cause this problem aside from injectors, but the injectors have been none to go bad.


----------



## schebs240 (Apr 13, 2004)

We'll there 70 each X 6 plus if you need a rail god forbid yours gets bent.

Then if thats not it, u may have to replace a fuel pump?

Sensors?

god only knows take it for free give it to a mechanic and see what he says. then repair it yourself.


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

It sounds like the fuel pressure regulator. When the One on my Z went out, it did that exact thing. FPR are about $200 new.


----------

